
Is this the perfect city? - edward
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20151211-is-this-the-perfect-city
======
jeremysmyth
Clickbaity title, but it compares Chandigarh with other well-designed cities
such as Brasilia, Milton Keynes and Palmanova.

~~~
a3n
Is Brasilia well designed? Nice buildings and layout (all I know about it is
reading here and there). But as the article points out, its working class live
in shanties ringing the city. Perhaps that's the norm in Brasil, I don't know.
Perhaps that was even expected by the designers. But I think there are
problems when workers can't live in the city they work in, either because
there is no affordable housing where they work or no work where they live.

~~~
jinushaun
Never been, but I've always heard Brasilia brought up as an example of why
planned cities typically suck. Looks good from the sky or as a tiny
architecture model, but awful on the ground. The common complaint is that it's
designed for cars and has horrible walkability.

